# Are elbow pads necessary?



## Something Clever... (Feb 8, 2005)

I am in the process of buying some Roach FR leg/knee guards and was wondering if I should also pic up the elbow guards. I played hockey for 6 years without elbow pads because I felt that they decreased my range of motion and I tend to be a little clostriphobic (spelling?). Any testaments to why I should wear them or why they are not really necessary? I am also curious as to the size of leg/knee guards I should buy. I am 5'9" and the length from my ankle to my knee is around 17 inches and my shin is 13 inches. Thanks in advance for not leaving any smartas$ comments!


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

zachdank said:


> your mom wears elbow pads


Your mom wears kneepads, and they ain't for playing volleyball...


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

i would say soo. I had just recently wipped out becuase of my fron't wheel washing out. i don't own or have elbow pads but now i wish i did. they don't have to be the best, something that you could move easily with and offer some protection.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

broken elbows suck


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

get mediums for your knee pads. Also get the DH version because they will stay on your leg better.


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

kneepads funkin blow and so do all pads, runnin it straight skin to win


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Meh. Don't bother with elbow pads. Shin pads are a must. I forgot my shinpads on an epic ride last season, and I have the scars from self-applied stitches to show for it. Having armor is always nice. It inspires confidence, and consequently you'll go bigger.


----------



## ILikeFood (Apr 14, 2004)

*Bursitis hurts*

I crashed on concrete doing urban once on my right elbow without any pads and split my arm all the way to the bone. I was wearing two shirts and a fleece, and I kept riding for another 30 minutes or so before riding home and going to the hospital. They cleaned it out, stitched it up and sent me home.

About a month later, during my 1st physical therapy session, my elbow burst open and pus came out everywhere. So they cut it open, packed it with gauze and sent me home.

After about 4 months, when it seemed completely healed (it still really hurt, but I was dying to ride) I went riding on Grafton Mesa down in southern Utah. About half way down I flipped over the handlebars and landed on my damn elbow. I was wearing pads, and it didn't hurt too bad...but over the next couple of days it became obvious something was really wrong. Once again, they sliced me open and packed with me gauze.

After a year of doing all sorts of tricep exercises and stretches it still hurt really bad, but I could ride strong again. When it first happened I couldn't even eat with my right hand, and it took probably 4 months to get to the point where I could turn a screwdriver. This was all about 3 years ago, and even now when I do a pretty heavy day of riding or drops I get some pain.

What started as bursitis turned into infectious bursitis. It was some serious assed pain, so I pretty much learned my lesson: I always wear elbow pads.

-f00d


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

I WEAR MINE


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> I WEAR MINE


gareth dyer doesn't...










btw... nice avatar!


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Smt- Broken Elbows suck, hell ya they do. I broke mine falling off a log ride and slamming it on a rock. I had to have surgery to put the bone back in place.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

well helmets arent necessary if you want to be philosophical about it. Underwear either.


----------



## slotownfr (Nov 13, 2004)

*Depends*

I also do not like wearing pads while riding, but if i am goint to roll a rock garden on the downhill bike then i definitely will. Last christmas my buddy as riding down a ridge and busted his elbow on a rock. 10 stitches inside and 13 out later he was short some money and couldnt ride for weeks. The moral is dress appropriate for what you are going to ride. Dont use a full suit for xc and dont use a lycra suit for shore riding.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

after seeing these post i really recommend at least some light ones which will take the heavy damage. i scrapped my the other day, nothing bad but healing it sucks.


----------



## El Dorado (Jan 24, 2004)

*wear them...*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> broken elbows suck


i was wearing my azonic bodyarmour when this happend at the nationals of my country...in other words: this is what happens when the only thing between a big rock and ur body flying out of control at 30mph is ur elbow.....imagine if i had not had my elbowpads on that day?...it wasn t an open wound luckily...but the pad is worthless now....i switched to dainese just for the karma...lol


----------



## cxoffers (Apr 1, 2005)

Kneepads (aka SanFrancisco slippers) are needed whether your the catcher or the pitcher, elbow pads wouldn't hurt either. Seriously, after your first broken patella or elbow you will wish you had them.


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

Only if you fall...


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

El Dorado said:


> i was wearing my azonic bodyarmour when this happend at the nationals of my country...in other words: this is what happens when the only thing between a big rock and ur body flying out of control at 30mph is ur elbow.....imagine if i had not had my elbowpads on that day?...it wasn t an open wound luckily...but the pad is worthless now....i switched to dainese just for the karma...lol


 oooh, that hurt.


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> gareth dyer doesn't...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gareth crashed trying to Hans Rey pedal kick a 2 foot ladder bridge. Hes kinda slow.


----------



## Something Clever... (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. I went ahead and bought the Roach FR knee/shin and elbow pads! I heard they kicked arse and can't wait to try em out!


----------



## AsianPersuasion (Aug 20, 2004)

Something Clever... said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I went ahead and bought the Roach FR knee/shin and elbow pads! I heard they kicked arse and can't wait to try em out!


I have the FR and the Indy by Roach. The Indy is all you need for XC type falls but it doesn't give you that hard shell. Neither one is really comfy but definately more comfy than a cast. At least you can take them off at the end of the day/ride.


----------



## pufdup (Apr 17, 2004)

Wish I had them on this day!


----------

